# Newbie



## TIE 1 ON (Sep 8, 2007)

I am interested in starting to trap, I want to get some fox or coyotes. maybe some ****. anyways me or none of my buddies have ever done any trapping. what all do we need to do? thanks guys


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

***** are easy for the most part, except in the dead of winter they hole up a bit. When the weather breaks and gets above freezing, they'll be out. You can snare them on trails, use foothold in water or land sets. They like sweet smelling lures or fishy smells. They can tear a place up and are pretty powerful for their size.

Fox and coyote are harder to catch in foothold traps. Again snares in the right trail places will work. If you do a dirt hole set, be clean for the most part. Try not to leave any human scent. You can check on-line for how to make a dirt hole set. Most of the time you will want to dye and wax your traps. Get a fur-bearer proclamation and become familiar with the rules, even if you are targeting the non-protected. That way you can make sure you are doing everything legal.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Try for the raccoons around my trash cans. See em all the time when I go do my man duty. :lol:


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Depending on when you were born and what you are after, you will need the furbearers license and may need to take the trapping course. I would recommend the license in case you catch something you need it for.

I need to go after some *****. I saw a forecast for the prices of them. As soon as they get active again I am going to get some traps set for them. I am going to find someplace to try and call them also. That looks like fun.


----------

